# hardhead cats



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

_i have been to bob sikes daily for about a week. hardhead catfish seems to be 90% of what is biting. i am so glad i have my bow. does anyone think the fish will show up this year._


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

FISHING IS ON RIGHT NOW. Check out some posts in the Inshore reports bys Glastronix for some bridge fishing. then tweak your approach.









or like you say, break out your bow like this at Bob Sikes= BOOYEAH, SHEEPHEAD!


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

HERE'S THE RESULT = 










SHEEPHEAD IN THE BOX -BOWED UP AT BOB SIKES!


----------

